# Forum About Russia Travel and Tourism  Touring Moscow and St. Petersburg

## B_Knotty

I'm still arranging my travel plans to Moscow and St. Petersburg for the end of June, and I was wondering if any forum members could recommend any destinations that would be worth seeing.  Basically I'm looking for interesting places to visit that I won't find in any tourist guide.  Perhaps an excellent restaurant, interesting shop, hot night club, local pub, historical site, beautiful view, etc.

----------


## Anton Kuratnik

I don't know if it will interest you, but any russian churches are awesome. And the Moscow State University (МГУ) is a good place to visit. Although you'll probably find it in the tourist guide. 
I didn't live in Russia long enough to actually find good shops/interesting places. The only thing I remember is a restaurant in St. Petersburg called "В Дали от Жён". They had the best beer ever. Балтика #7, I think.

----------


## piehunt

B_knotty,
The list is too long to mention, i found Moscow amazing and bleak at the same time, but i did all my visits there in winter.
I found the Metro unreal, neve come across such a vast and interesting place. Each Station is a work of art.
Tverskaya ulitsia and arbat are worth a visit even if they are considered touristi. 
Just wait till you see Red square for the first time.....its gonna knock you for six!!  ::

----------


## A

I don't know piehunt.
If you warn somebody that, right now, he's gonna to see a live dragon, he probably turns on some inner security devices and the dragon will be not that awesome as if it has been a little surprise.
Doncha ya think so?

----------


## A

Anton,
you are lucky to have a Russian klaviaturu (overthere in Stratford).
Aren't you?

----------


## piehunt

A,
Yes i suppose your right. 
B_knotty, just go and enjoy the entire experience, make up your own mind. You won't be disapointed whichever way you do it. ::

----------


## scotcher

I'm off to Russia for the first time next week. 
w00t!  
(or should that be "вуут!"  ::  )

----------


## Propp

What places exactly are you going to visit?

----------


## scotcher

lol, believe it or not I don't actually know yet. I am going to visit friends who have assured me they have a full itinerary in place for when I arrive, but they aren't letting on so I'll just have to trust them  ::   I'm going to Moscow initially, but my friends' home town is St Petersburg, so who knows. 
::shrug:: 
I'm kind of a spur-of-the-moment type of guy  ::

----------


## Propp

You may call me, if you have a spare time, and then we'll have a talk.

----------


## drew881

I was in saint petersburg last summer....tour places
Definately check out the seige of leningrad memorial...youll probably see it in the tour guide so i know you said you didnt want that but still check it out.....
VODKA MUSEUM....very fun....three free shots at the end plus whatever you want to buy and drink there.  
Clubs: Griboyedev is awesome, its in an old bomb shelter. cool music, live bands at 12 usually.  Small little club. very cool 
Moloko: Literally means milk. has some cool rock bands. Ive also heard fish fabrique but didnt get a chance to go there. couple friends said it was good. 
Futbol bar: If you like soccer (futbol) watch it on some big screens.  Decent food too, a little expensive.    
I also suggest you check out the st petersburg times online, they run some articles on new places every couple weeks

----------


## mike

Hmm.  I wonder if the Moloko bar is a Clockwork Orange reference.  That would be pretty horrorshow.   ::

----------


## drew881

clockwork orange was the korova milk bar?  And yes, you can get a glass of milk there for 40 rubles i think.

----------


## Steve L

Moscow - 
I recommend spending a day (or as much as you can handle) just riding the Metro. Go on the circle line, get out at each station and have a look at them all. Each one is different from the next, but just as stunning. And you can stay on the Metro for as long as you like and only pay once!  
I also recommend a visit to VDNKh (Metro Stn, erm, VDNKh), now known as VVTs (All Russia Exhibition Centre). Once a showpiece for the USSR's achievements in fields such as industry, agriculture, transport, aviation, etc, the place is now little more than a market, but it's still an interesting place to browse around. The original pavilions, statues and fountains are still there, and it's worth a visit for these alone - the architecture is amazing. 
Also try Izmailovskii Park on a Saturday. Can't remember if it's Metro Stn  Izmailovskii Park or Izmailovo, but it's the one with statues of partisans on the platform - you'll know it when you get there. Then just follow the crowds through the hotel complex. It's a bit tourist-y, but still a fascinating browse, with lots of Soviet memorabilia. Also there is a more "real" non-touristy book market (i.e. Russians go there, not only tourists). 
If you're into museums (particularly WW2 history), Poklonnaya Gora (Metro Stn Kutuzovskay) is the place, one of the best museums I've ever seen. Great static displays in a nice park, too. 
Enjoy your trip!  ::

----------


## Steve L

Oh yes, and I recommend Baltika beer No. 6. If you just want to get there and aren't too bothered about the taste, try Polar Bear (Belyj Medved') beer, it's cheap and nasty but will take your head off

----------


## piehunt

Steve,
Yes, won't argue there, been to most of those places in Moscow myself, stayed there a fair few times now. 
The stations are works of art, take your breath away they do.  
Anything by Baltika is good enough. And as for the prices of the Vodka on sale there....what can i say....HEAVEN!!  ::

----------


## Steve L

Have you tried that cranberry vodka, made by Kristal? Tastes like mildly alcoholic fruit juice, so you don't notice how strong it is and it's easy to neck it more quickly than you otherwise would. Next thing you know it's morning and you're in a strange place...

----------


## scotcher

I just got back from two weeks in Russia, staying in Moscow, Yaroslavl and Ivanovo. I am way too tired to write much about it at the moment but, DAMN, that is one crazy-ass country. Much of it is beautiful, an awful lot of it is uglier than a dog's ass, and most of it is mad as a fish, but I'd put most of the dozens of Russians I met in the top 10% nicest people I've ever met in my life. Suffice to say I loved every minute of it and I'm already planning to go back. Two weeks was nowhere near long enough.  
I must sleep now  ::

----------


## Propp

[proudly ]Yes, we are such sort of guys...

----------


## Steve L

> I just got back from two weeks in Russia, staying in Moscow, Yaroslavl and Ivanovo. I am way too tired to write much about it at the moment but, DAMN, that is one crazy-ass country. Much of it is beautiful, an awful lot of it is uglier than a dog's ass, and most of it is mad as a fish, but I'd put most of the dozens of Russians I met in the top 10% nicest people I've ever met in my life. Suffice to say I loved every minute of it and I'm already planning to go back. Two weeks was nowhere near long enough.  
> I must sleep now

 You've hit the nail on the head there. You get the good, the bad, and the ugly - and what a fascinating mix it is

----------


## Propp

Living in the shit makes us better...

----------

